# 1971 Schwinn Grey Ghost



## Jason29 (Jul 25, 2021)

Good evening! My older brother passed away back in 2012 and when I was cleaning out his house for his son and the family, I came across this Grey Ghost that appears to have been built in October 1971 based on the serial  number. I believe my brother had one of these as a child and then bought one at some point in the past when he was an adult. I believe this bike to be an original Grey Ghost and not a replica from doing some research back when he past away. I know there are experts on this forum, so I would welcome your thoughts. I am also curious what a bike like this is worth, as my research online mostly has come up without any good comparisons, but admittedly, I am not an expert in older bicycles and may not be looking in the right place. 

I truly appreciate your help!


----------



## 1937Zenith (Jul 25, 2021)

Hard to tell if it’s all original just from pics but the seat does not look to be original. Regardless you should be able to get $2500+ easy for the bike if I had to guess


----------



## sworley (Jul 26, 2021)

Looks original to me including the seat. Agreed that $2500+ is not out of the question, looks to be a very nice original bike.


----------



## nick tures (Jul 27, 2021)

wow very nice !!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 27, 2021)

If that's original its a nice one for sure. Surprised more Sting Ray guys haven't chimed in or are they sending you PMs to buy! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jason29 (Jul 28, 2021)

I definitely believe it’s an original from my research on how to tell. Yes, several people sending PM’s about having an interest in it. 😊😂


----------



## Jason29 (Aug 15, 2021)

I know several people in this group reached out to me and said if we decided to sell the Grey Ghost to please let them know. We posted it on Craigslist and Facebook Marketplace this afternoon. The link to the Craigslist ad with about 23 pictures is below. I know we are looking for good money for it, but we will come down if it doesn't sell in a few weeks, but in all reality, we are not desperate to sell and if it doesn't bring the right money, we will keep it. I had a few bike dealers email me that similar bikes had sold for $3200 to $4000 from their experience. Nonetheless, I'd love to see it go to a collector who will appreciate it as much as my brother did.

https://cincinnati.craigslist.org/bik/d/loveland-1971-schwinn-sting-ray-grey/7366201532.html


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 15, 2021)

Kinda looks too nice to be original paint, to me seat looks redone also imo


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 15, 2021)

In for sale ad in picture where badge is removed if look by bottom bearing cup can see where paint cracked when putting it back together after painting it, factory paint usually doesn't crack like that! Seen quite a few repaints do that but never an original paint job, but could be wrong!


----------



## Jason29 (Aug 15, 2021)

BFGforme said:


> In for sale ad in picture where badge is removed if look by bottom bearing cup can see where paint cracked when putting it back together after painting it, factory paint usually doesn't crack like that! Seen quite a few repaints do that but never an original paint job, but could be wrong!




It’s not impossible it was repainted or had some TLC done to it over the years. Just so everyone is aware, when I say it is an original, I mean not a replica like you have seen in recent years. The paint looks really nice except for few nicks and chips. Will make a nice piece for someone’s collection.


----------



## Jason29 (Aug 23, 2021)

The Bike has sold for future reference. I truly appreciate the help from everyone.


----------



## spoker (Aug 23, 2021)

older hatcher restore,imron paint


----------



## GGhost (Sep 4, 2021)

Sorry I'm late (new to the forums) but I've had an original Grey Ghost since my parents bought it new in the '70s. One thing I noticed was that my badge has black lettering on a white background which I have seen on other examples where the photos on the for sale post had white letters on a black background. Not sure if there were variations in production. Also, the luster of the paint looks a bit different:


----------

